# fiat recalls x250



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Met a autotrial owner at morton in the marsh yesterday,just had five recalls done at a fiat garage through brownhills .Trying to find out why no information on vosa will et you know ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lagold said:


> Met a autotrial owner at morton in the marsh yesterday,just had five recalls done at a fiat garage through brownhills .Trying to find out why no information on vosa will et you know ?


See this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-34317.html

I think it answers your question.

G


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*recallsx250*

Hi everybody,update informed by fiat there are seven recalls on x250 fiats at the moment .


----------

